# Wife wants a new PC



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

She won't get one...but she wants one :laughing:
I get the new PC she gets my old one

Inspiron 560, Windows 7 Home premium
Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q8300 (4M Cache, 2.50 GHz, 1333 MHz)
6g memory 1066mhz, 750g hd (I have a 1 TB to add)

$578 w/tax/shipped

Its only about 20% faster CPU then my system
But 2x the memory

I'm debating a faster system for another $240...67% faster then my current system
AMD Phenom™ II X6 1035T + ATI Radeon HD 5450 1GB

But the extra $$ is almost 1/2 the cost of another PC

My old system is the Quad core 6600 w/3g
Her current PC is a PIII-600 w/512m....old PC died - lightning
--no USB...originally came with WIN98...now XP
So I will need to buy a UPS also


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

she already has a laptop?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

nap said:


> she already has a laptop?


No, she has a desktop
I do have an old laptop that is slightly faster then her current desktop


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I bet she deserves an Apple.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah...like I want to train her to use a different OS :no:
I could buy 3 new PC's for the cost of the one Apple


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Yeah...like I want to train her to use a different OS :no:
> I could buy 3 new PC's for the cost of the one Apple


You can run windows on an apple.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't like the all in Ones...I don't like the minis
That leaves the MAC Pros starting at $2500....pass


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Build, that way you get exactly what you want. I have never bought a premade PC for myself. Our first PC was prebuilt, then I wanted my own, so I built it. Even my servers I build myself, though I just found out I can get insane discounts on dell servers where I work, so I might go Dell next time.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to build them
But by the time I buy all the parts its a lot more then a Dell system
Used to be easy to change the CPU etc to upgrade a PC
Now you need to buy a new MB & CPU by the time you are ready to upgrade


----------



## teg916 (May 13, 2010)

Building a PC is worth it for higher end PC's. I have always built my PC's. I do video gaming, and buying a pre built purpose computer that would do what I want const $2000+. I can build one for much less.

If you are looking at some of the lower end PC's though there is no way you can build a computer for the same price as you can buy a pre made one. You can buy some decent desk tops nowadays for $500. I can't build a computer that cheap.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah....over $1k I might build it myself
But for $535 I just can't build the system
Ordered it last night....will be her ein less then 2 weeks
Now I need to go buy another UPS


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice specs, Scuba Dave. What brand did you get?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We ended up with a Dell
It took their outsourced Tech support close to 2 weeks to answer my question as to why my new PC service tag was not recognized by their system


----------



## matrixman (Sep 14, 2010)

nap said:


> You can run windows on an apple.


Or Apple on windows 
http://lifehacker.com/5360150/install-snow-leopard-on-your-hackintosh-pc-no-hacking-required


----------

